# Roll Call for August 8 Night Out



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Thats the final check...please drop a line and confirm that you will come and an approximate number of friends you have in tow.I need to ask them to add more seats to the table.

If you have any problem finding the table you can ask them which table is reserved for birthday and they will lead you.

See you on Friday.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Just me for Friday.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

No, I already have 10 fixed guests...hope to see forum people too.....


Iron Horse said:


> Just me for Friday.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Hi shinny....me and one other please.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there for drinks.

You know what they say..... 'eating's cheating!'


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

welcome...



JunFan said:


> Hi shinny....me and one other please.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i'll eat and lets see wht happens end of the night....big bellies!




Mac said:


> I'll be there for drinks.
> 
> You know what they say..... 'eating's cheating!'


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I should be there as well. I'll update ya with a time. Hope the weather is nice in the evening like it was today!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Mac said:


> I'll be there for drinks.
> 
> You know what they say..... 'eating's cheating!'


Ha ha I haven't heard that saying for ages!

Me plus three friends for tomorrow please. See you there about 8pm


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

drop me private message if you need my number




katiepotato said:


> Ha ha I haven't heard that saying for ages!
> 
> Me plus three friends for tomorrow please. See you there about 8pm


----------



## Vroom247 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Nights Out?*

Hi all, 

I am now using this frum to guage if moving to Dubai is a good move. I was actually thinking if it would be possibl eto join one the nights out if I am visiting Dubai. Be good to get first hand experience and chat to you all.

Also if I visit as a tourist, are there any "guide/introduction" courses that are avaiable to show possible future migrants what its all about?

Many Thanks.

G 

(have fun on the 8th!!)


----------



## Vroom247 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Nights Out?*

Hi all, 

I am now using this forum to guage if moving to Dubai is a good move. I was actually thinking if it would be possibl eto join one the nights out if I am visiting Dubai. Be good to get first hand experience and chat to you all.

Also if I visit as a tourist, are there any "guide/introduction" courses that are avaiable to show possible future migrants what its all about?

Many Thanks.

G 

(have fun on the 8th!!)


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

me and my friend. so two of us. see ya there.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Me and three others, we just ask for 'the birthday party' I presume! 
See you all there, looking forward to meeting you


----------



## PrettyWoman (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, me and 2 other for tonight if thats ok. Will be along for drinks about 9ish.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Helloooo.

since you dont have access to private message i cant leave my number, however when you get there ask which table is reserved for birthday and they will lead you...its a table reserved for 30 people...See you guys




PrettyWoman said:


> Hi, me and 2 other for tonight if thats ok. Will be along for drinks about 9ish.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Exactly



justforus said:


> Me and three others, we just ask for 'the birthday party' I presume!
> See you all there, looking forward to meeting you


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hi*

Every One thanks for coming... I enjoyed my time though couldnt talk to all of you due to the tables' arrangement type!!! hope to see you in next event.


----------

